# My Sable Boys...



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Did a quick photo shoot to show my Training Director (and co owner of Laos) the comparison in size between Laos & Dante.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good looking boys! Getting harder to tell them apart at first glance! Was he flabbergasted that they were so neutral together???

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lee ~ when he gives me a hard time I just tell him, "you told me to raise Laos like Dante". He also realizes they are not outside without me supervising.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, someone has a MUCH bigger/longer tongue? That correlate to intelligence or drive???


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeHey, someone has a MUCH bigger/longer tongue? That correlate to intelligence or drive???



LMAO.. I noticed that too!! I think it has something to do with youth and maturity.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They look great Lynn! And so much alike, a great pair of fellas ya got there!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW. breathtaking


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, soo handsome! Mr. Frodo will feel ousted!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are gorgeous Lynn! I love Laos dark face.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lynn, both your boys look fantastic. You take such great care of them! They look calm, centered, capable. BOTH of them do! Dante is always handsome, and so nice to see Laos growing into such a gorgeous young dog! I love what you said about the tongue length having to do with maturity. LOL! Grimm's tongue is usually so long, my sister calls it "his tie."







Your boys are looking super, Lynn! Great job with both of them!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They are gorgeous I love their coloring.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks... two definite personalities though. Laos is always at 150%, Dante's smart enough to slow down when he's tired or over heated.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn 

I think you may need that saddle, for Laos








Lookin like he will be bigger than Dante!!
Great that they are getting along so well.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerLynn
> 
> I think you may need that saddle, for Laos
> 
> ...


I know Brian... I was so hoping this wasn't going to happen. But Laos is going to be in the 90+ lbs. category I'm sure. Once he fills out, he's going to be a significant young male.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn

He only like 8 months old, still could get some more height too!!!
It's that food that Bob makes, it's all Bob's fault


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerLynn
> 
> He only like 8 months old, still could get some more height too!!!
> It's that food that Bob makes, it's all Bob's fault


Hmmm... maybe that's it.. Dante was on that food from the first day here in Maryland too!!! LOL


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!!! <thud> They are both absolutely gorgeous







I cannot believe Laos is that big already. Is there a way to make them stop growing....I miss puppyhood!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I know Jen, I can't believe Laos is 8 months old today.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Stunning!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

8 months already!?! Wow time sure does fly by, I remember him as a baby. If I may ask, how tall are they?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Missy.. I'm not sure ~ Dante's about 25.75, Laos is right about there also at this time.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Those beautiful boys make my heart go pitter patter! I ca'nt believe how much Laos has grown!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

They look great Lynn,]

I think your Laos is going to be taller then Loki, he is only around 23 inches at the shoulders (however he is compact and hits like a tank)...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

your sable boys! They are so handsome


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Goodness girl, I'm with Brian! You and those big males















Such handsome boys, Laos has quite the sparkle in his eyes, lol!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONGoodness girl, I'm with Brian! You and those big males
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.. that's not "sparkle" Trish, it's "don't turn your back".


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TRITONGoodness girl, I'm with Brian! You and those big males
> ...


Oooh, its the "I'm a brat and I know it" sparkle, lol!







Oh, and when I said big males, I met the dogs


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote: Oh, and when I said big males, I met the dogs


You're so BAD!! LMAO


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

They are beautiful Lynn . 

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Love the sables! very hansom guys!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SimonaThey are beautiful Lynn .
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


Thanks Everyone..

Simona.. I'm doing okay. How are you and your family?


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL, the tongue!







They look great Lynn, as handsome as ever!


----------

